# jdm. abreviación



## surfotw10

Buenas
Alguien podría decirme ¿qué significa la abreviación «jdm»?

Recién empezé a estudiar alemán por lo que aún mi alemán es muy pobre. Y ando confundido pues el wordreference no explica cuáles son los significados de las abreviaciones. Si wordreference tuviese un diccionario de abreviaciones, no sé dónde se hace clic para encontrarlo en esta página web.

Muchas gracias, saludos cordiales.

A veces pienso que jdm podría ser «jemand» pero si ese fuera el caso, ¿no debería escribirse al revez («jmd» en vez de «jdm»)?


----------



## Tonerl

surfotw10 said:


> A veces pienso que *jdm* podría ser *«jemand»* pero si ese fuera el caso, *¿no debería escribirse al revez («jmd» en vez de «jdm»)?*



*Esto es del todo correcto !!!*_* *_


----------



## Alemanita

jdm = *j*eman*d*e*m* (dativo)
jmd = *j*e*m*an*d* (nominativo)


----------



## Tonerl

*jdn- jemanden (Person- Akkusativ)*
jdn ansehen als (Respektperson)
jdn bitten um (einen Tanz)

*jdn überzeugen von* *(Dat) *
von einer Reise
jdn warnen vor *(Dat) *
(Gefahren)

*jdm- jemandem (Person-Dativ)*
jdm gratulieren zu (seinem Geburtstag)
jdm helfen bei (seinen Hausaufgaben)

*jdm danken für (Akk)* 
für seine Hilfe


----------



## surfotw10

Vielen Dank Tonerl
Vielen Dank Alemanita

Muchas gracias por su ayuda con tan hermoso idioma.
Dios los bendiga.

El segundo post de Tonerl me va a tomar mucho más tiempo entenderlo. Hay muchas palabras que aún no sé. Apenas estoy en nivel cero de alemán xDD


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl te ha puesto ejemplos de *jemand * (alguien) en acusativo y en dativo. Ya lo estudiarás más adelante. Con según qué verbos hay que usar un caso u otro:

ver a alguien - acusativo
ayudar a alguien - dativo   etc.


----------



## surfotw10

Vielen dank Anahiseri.


----------

